# Shipping from UK to Spain



## ecoboss (Apr 29, 2016)

Does anyone know of a cheap removal company to ship about 10 boxes and 3 bicycles from Midlands UK to Oliva/Gandia in Spain? Thank you


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

I've not used him myself but he comes highly recommended by many,many people:

Jimbo the Scot


----------



## ecoboss (Apr 29, 2016)

*Moving from UK to Spain*

Thanks. We're thinking of moving stuff packed in few (ab.10) boxes and some bikes. :juggle:


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

A friend of mine does this type of work and does regular trips to UK/Spain. 

[email protected] 

Steve


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

You could ask my friend for a quote - Home He drives all over Europe.


----------



## Localizer (Jun 23, 2016)

We've done small/part loads a couple times using companies we have found on this site.... they bid for your requirements.

Not associated with any of these people, but have used the service twice....

www.shiply.com

Cheers!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

country boy said:


> I've not used him myself but he comes highly recommended by many,many people:
> 
> Jimbo the Scot


I have used him.... highly recommend


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

There are a number of "man and van" people. Where in Spain do you want it to go? That might determine which of the Man'n'van people to approach.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

ecoboss said:


> Does anyone know of a cheap removal company to ship about 10 boxes and 3 bicycles from Midlands UK to Oliva/Gandia in Spain? Thank you


Or you can reduce the cost even further by 'doing it yourself' as there's loads of these transit van or bigger UK to
Spain hire Van companies.


----------



## ecoboss (Apr 29, 2016)

Thanks all for your advices. I've put info on shiply and got lots of responses. Ta


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

ECO, The quotes on Shiply can sometimes be negotiated down, so don't be shy !


----------



## ecoboss (Apr 29, 2016)

Juan C said:


> ECO, The quotes on Shiply can sometimes be negotiated down, so don't be shy !


thanks for the advice


----------

